# Kawasaki FC420V, Knock knock.



## pollydog (Sep 10, 2016)

I have Kawasaki FC420V engine on a Kubota lawn tractor and it recently started making a knocking sound only when you shut it down from idle. Turn the key off and it knocks the last few rounds before it stops. It doesn't make any unusual sounds when running, pulling hard or bringing the rpm up and down to check for loose rod. This engine has 1800hrs on it and has always been maintained per specifications. Could this have something to do with the "flying brick"? What course of action could I take?


----------



## pollydog (Sep 10, 2016)

OK. I've done some research on this issue and I think the problem is the "brick" (balancer). I have not torn the engine down yet to inspect anything because my used replacement Kubota has a Kohler on it and it seems to be closer to it's last breath than the Kawasaki. 
Here's my question. Does anyone know of a source for the balancer connecting links? Everywhere I find parts for the FC420 shows the connecting rods for the "brick" to be discontinued, no longer available. I'd hate to have to trash such a reliable engine for the lack of a couple of internal parts. Anyone know of a small repair shop that might have these links?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I found listings for them an several places.

Try this one:

https://www.jthomasparts.com/46102-6007-rod-assembly


----------



## pollydog (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow! I had all but given up after seeing so many listings that showed most parts available for this engine but always listing the rods as "no longer available". Hat is off to you, many thanks!


----------

